# Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern? Oder doch Neukauf?



## PhenomII-Fan (23. Juli 2011)

*Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern? Oder doch Neukauf?*

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich besitze ein, wie oben beschrieben ein Samsung N150 mit:
_• Atom N450 
• 1GB DDR2 
• GMA 3150 
• 250HDD
• Win 7 Starter_ 
und es ist mir - Netbooktypisch - einfach zu langsam, selbst nur beim Surfen. Das Ansprechverhalten etc. könnte deutlich besser sein. Nun möchte ich mit verhältnismäßig wenig Geld eben jene Probleme eindämmen.
Mir schwebten da folgende Möglichkeiten vor: 
RAM auf 2GB wechseln - könnte Vorteile bringen, da die RAM-Auslastung schon teilweiße ziemlich am Limit ist
Win XP statt Win 7      - Ressourcenschonenter
64er SSD statt HDD     - Top Ansprechverhalten

Klar, die SSD bringt schon einen deutlichen Schub, nur kostet die auch um die 100€ auch wäre es mit sehr viel Aufwand verbunden, da natürlich keine Win 7 DVD mit dabei war und ich auch keine sonstige besitze. 
Jetzt meine Frage, würde sich die SSD lohnen, bzw. welche der Methoden am besten ist. Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Berliner2011 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern?*

ich hab nen n 210 und was wirklich leistung bringt sind 2 gb ram


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern?*

Win XP habe ich bei meinen ASUS EeePC draufgespielt, das hat schon einiges geholfen.
Richtig flott wird er damit aber auch nicht, aber es ist um einiges angenehmer.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern?*

Naja, das 1GB mehr Ram schon etwas bringt ist mir klar. Nur inwieweit profitiere ich davon, wenn die HDD immer noch schnarchlangsam ist? 
Als z.B. der Marc oder Daniel (weiß gerade nicht mehr welcher) von PCGH in seinem Netbook die HDD gegen eine SSD umtauschte, sprach er von einem starken Anstieg des Ansprechverhaltens, trotz ATOM CPU. Ob dabei jetzt nun 1 oder 2GB RAM installiert waren, weiß ich allerdings nicht...

Die Sache ist halt, dass wohl [vermutlich] Win XP den geringsten Leistungsschub bringt, dafür mich aber keinen Cent kostet. Wenn ich den Ram aufstocke, bringt das dann etwas wenn der "alte" volllief, aber so gut wie nichts wenn die HDD limitierte. Die SSD bringt das beste Ansprechverhalten mit sich, kostet allerdings am meisten und erfordert auch die meiste Arbeit.

Zudem dachte ich, dass bei SSD-Variante: Wenn nun dann doch der (1GB) RAM vollläuft und Windows nun die Daten in die Auslagerungsdatei auslagern muss, dass dieses dann aufgrund der SSD jetzt deutlich schneller gehen sollte. Sprich der Leistungseinbruch von RAM -> SSD sollte deutlich geringer sein als bei RAM -> HDD.
Sagt, wenn ich da falsch liegen sollte...


----------



## lil_D (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern?*

Also ich hab bei meine N150 XP drauf instaliert. Und muss sagen es läuft wesentlicher besser als mit WIN7


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern?*

Denn mach doch erstmal das einfachste, spiel XP rauf!
Dann reicht auch der RAM locker und falls es dir dann immer noch nicht gefällt, kannst dir immer noch ne SSD holen.
Aber bedenke, er wird zwar mit jeder der hier vorgeschlagenen Massnahme flotter, aber egal was du machst, ne Rakete wirds nie


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern?*

Hmm, wenn man denn wirklich einen merkbaren Unterschied spürt, dann wäre Win XP wohl doch eine Alternative. 
Die Sache ist eben, dass ich mich zwischen SSD und Win XP nunmal entscheiden muss. Ich kann ja nicht einfach XP draufpacken, schauen und dann sagen: _"ach nö, des reicht mir noch nicht - schieb ich halt die SSD hinterher..."
_


Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Aber bedenke, er wird zwar mit jeder der hier vorgeschlagenen Massnahme flotter, aber egal was du machst, ne Rakete wirds nie


Das ist mir durchaus klar, sonst hätte ich mir ja kein Netbook geholt.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern?*



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nicht einfach XP draufpacken, schauen und dann sagen: _"ach nö, des reicht mir noch nicht - schieb ich halt die SSD hinterher..."
> _



Doch, wieso nicht?
Musst es dann halt nochmal installieren ... (wobei ich ne SSD eher mit WIN7 kombinieren würde, wofür du dann auch lieber nen GB mehr RAM nutzen solltest)


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern?*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Doch, wieso nicht?
> Musst es dann halt nochmal installieren ... (wobei ich ne SSD eher mit WIN7 kombinieren würde, wofür du dann auch lieber nen GB mehr RAM nutzen solltest)


Natürlich meinte ich damit, dass ich/man ein SSD lieber mit Win 7 kombiniere/n sollte. 
Wie siehst Du/seht Ihr meine Theorie mit dem vollem RAM und der Auslagerungsdatei auf der SSD im 2. Post von mir?


----------



## lil_D (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern?*

Ich würd dir raten xp rauf zumachen... kostet amwenigsten und macht auch kaum arbeit


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern?*

Nun gut, wenn denn keine anderen Ideen mehr kommen, dann werde ich doch wieder das gute alte XP einsetzen.   Wenn man bedenkt, dass das OS mittlerweile schon 10 Jahre alt ist...


----------



## lil_D (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern?*

War eben seiner Zeit weit vorraus xD


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern?*

Also ich kann auf meinem EEE PC fast keinen Unterschied zwischen XP und Win 7 erkennen. Sobald du Win 7 auch 2 GB RAM spendiert hast, steht das einem XP meiner Meinung nach eigentlich nichts nach.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern?*

Bei der janzen Aktion, geht es mir ja nicht darum, dass die Kiste nun ein paar Punkte mehr in Benchmarks bekommt, sondern primär um das Ansprechverhalten. 
Eben jenes, wenn man den Browser öffnen will, zwischen den Tabs (bei 5 oder mehr) switcht o.ä.  - das das eben nicht jedesmal [gefühlt] 'ne halbe Ewigkeit dauert.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern?*

Mit so ner Atom Krücke braucht alles gefühlt ne halbe Ewigkeit, das wird sich unter XP nicht bessern.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern?*

Also für das was ich mit dem Netbook mache und bei der Config, dürfte der Atom eigentlich nicht großartig limitieren. [Klar, ich weiß um die Leistung von Atom und Co. sehr gut beschied.]
Zumindestens ist dessen Auslastung meist deutlich geringer, als die des Rams. Laut Everest habe ich so circa immer 70-95% voll. Und von Netbook-HDDs weiß man ja, wie performant diese sind.

Aus diesen Gründen wollte ich eben die RAM- bzw. HDD-Limitierung eindämmen, indem ich entweder 2 statt 1GB Ram einsetze, XP installiere oder eben doch zur SSD greife...


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Also ich kann auf meinem EEE PC fast keinen Unterschied zwischen XP und Win 7 erkennen. Sobald du Win 7 auch 2 GB RAM spendiert hast, steht das einem XP meiner Meinung nach eigentlich nichts nach.



Mein EeePC-Netbook hat 2GB-RAM und Xp hat doch noch etwas gebracht.
Wenn auch wenig, denn lahm bleibt er immer noch. 
Dazu konnt ich ihn um 300MHz übertakten, sämtliche Stromsparmassnahmen deaktivieren und dann ist normales inet-Surfen relativ flüssig möglich
Auf Youtube oder ähnlichen "Streams" ab 480p muss man trotzallem noch mit Rucklern rechnen.
Vorallem halbiert sich die Akkulaufzeit bei solchen Massnahmen ...

Würd ich mir jetzt nochmal ein Note/Netbook anschaffen dann würds garantiert etwas "potenter" sein, ohne Atom, eher AMD E-350 ....

Achja,
meine Netbook-HDD is eigentlich ganz iO ... kannst ja mal mit HD-Tune testen


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern?*

Irgendwelche Youtube Streams mit 480p und mehr ist auf meinem Netbook sowieso kein Thema.
So gern ich auch übertakte, so kommt diese Möglichkeit hier nicht in Frage (genauso wie das Deaktivieren von Speedstep und Co.), da ich nunmal das Netbook aufgrund der hohen Akkulaufzeit gekauft habe und ich diese ungern stark einbüßen will. 

AMD hat mit dem Bobcat eine wirklich gelungene Plattform aufgestellt - damals als ich das Netbook gekauft hatte, gab es keinerlei Alternative zum Atom (mit 8h+ Laufzeit) - nun hat mMn AMD das bessere Produkt in der Kategorie. Bin langsam wirklich am überlegen, ob ich nicht die olle Möhre verscherbel und mir ein Netbook/Subnotebook mit E-350 und Co. hole.

Das Dumme ist nur, dass ich mich nun für die jetzt 4 (gewordenen) Möglichkeiten entscheiden muss. Sprich erstmal 2GB Ram holen, testen und dann doch verkaufen -> bedeutet garantiert Verlust. Oder erst Win XP draufspielen, testen und dann doch verkaufen -> mit Win 7 bestimmt besseren Anklang - zumindestens bei allen Kunden ala MM.


----------



## doceddy (3. August 2011)

*AW: Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern? Oder doch Neukauf?*

Also laut einigen Tests (google) ist XP nicht wirklich schneller.
Es muss außerdem ja nicht unbedingt eine SSD sein. Eine HDD mit 7200 RPM bringt auch schon viel Leistung


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (6. August 2011)

*AW: Samsung N150 [Netbook]: womit günstig Leistung steigern? Oder doch Neukauf?*



doceddy schrieb:


> Also laut einigen Tests (google) ist XP nicht wirklich schneller.


Dass das der Leistungsunterschied zu Win XP subjektiver Natur ist, war mir klar, aber das die Meinungen hier doch so auseinander gehen... 





doceddy schrieb:


> Es muss außerdem ja nicht unbedingt eine SSD sein. Eine HDD mit 7200 RPM bringt auch schon viel Leistung


Na das lohnt dann aber wirklich nicht, denn ich würde mir den Unterschied mit einer höheren Lautstärke und geringeren Akkulaufzeit erkaufen. 
Wenn ich die HDD ersetzt hätte, dann durch 'ne SSD.
Aber sei's drum, ich freunde mich immer mehr mit der Idee an, mir ein Subnotebook auf Brazos-Basis zu holen. Dann habe ich auch ein größeres LCD und andere Schmankerls.


----------

